# Canes and Walking Sticks



## jashton (Apr 5, 2008)

I have been making these for years now, after my grandfather taught me how to make them. I have some several and donated tons of these to assisted living centers and given away several to local charities and others in need in my local area. 

I have never shown these outside my local town. See what you think and let me know. When I start these they are straight and 36 inches long and when I finish them they are 36 inches long?????

Feedback?


----------



## jashton (Apr 5, 2008)

more pics


----------



## jashton (Apr 5, 2008)

another photo


----------



## thewishman (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool canes! The extra photos made a lot of difference - very nice work.

Chris


----------



## badger (Apr 6, 2008)

Those are nice!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 6, 2008)

Joe,
   Superb! they are fine pieces. Exemplary and unselfish of you to donate a worthy, handcrafted instrument. If I may ask, how are the handles secured to the staff?


----------



## johncrane (Apr 6, 2008)

Great looking sticks Joe! what timber are you using my Dad makes them also.[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very neat. And good for you. Similar question: what are your favorite woods for these?


----------



## VisExp (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice work.  Do you follow a pattern or do you just "eyeball" them as you cut them on the bandsaw?

Are those corncobs I see in the background on your workbench?


----------



## jashton (Apr 6, 2008)

I do not follow a pattern, which makes eachone extremely different from the last one. I have a cedar mill near by and cedar is my favorite choice, it seems the oaks, poplar, and others seem to be a bit heavy. I use an anchor system for the handles and double with epoxy before finsihing. It appears to be working well and I have never had one break, nor had anyone tell that on they had broke. 

And you caught me, Those are corn cobs in the back along with the PVP, getting ready to stabilize them along with some spalted maple.


----------



## altaciii (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a small collection of walking sticks that grew on me about 65lbs ago when I was having a lot of problems with my knees. (the doc says I need them both replaced, I'm holdin out to the very last minute)  LOML says I've spent almost as much on canes that I would have spent on the ins. deductables.  All of my cane collection, save the one I got from the last hospital stay, are natural handcrafted wood and two even have hand carved caricatures as handles.  Not that I'm interested in buying one but what do you ask for one, if someone should be interested. I'm kinda glad mom doesn't read the posts like I do.  I might not live long enough to replace the knees.


----------



## jashton (Apr 6, 2008)

I normally sell them for 40.00. I have done some custom ones like you spoke about with carvings, etc. Each on a skid resistent rubber bottom that was custom to fit each one. I am also do various handles.


----------



## jashton (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is a pic from one of the ones I hand burned the pattern for a individual.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jashton_
> 
> I do not follow a pattern, which makes eachone extremely different from the last one. I have a cedar mill near by and cedar is my favorite choice, it seems the oaks, poplar, and others seem to be a bit heavy. I use an anchor system for the handles and double with epoxy before finsihing. It appears to be working well and I have never had one break, nor had anyone tell that on they had broke.
> 
> And you caught me, Those are corn cobs in the back along with the PVP, getting ready to stabilize them along with some spalted maple.



Cedar? What kind? We have a lot of aromatic Eastern red around here and I have sold quite a bit. It, IMHO, simply would not be strong enough for a cane. I know I wouldn't trust it for that use.


----------



## jashton (Apr 6, 2008)

The cedar that I use is very hard and holds up great. My neighbor has used his now for 4 1/2 years. I get my cedar from Lucas Cedar, which is located down the road from me on Lake Conroe, Just north of Houston. I believe they have a website. I will double check. I also give a 1 year warranty on the canes and I have not had one returned for breakage.


----------



## jashton (Apr 6, 2008)

The cedar that I use is very hard and holds up great. My neighbor has used his now for 4 1/2 years. I get my cedar from Lucas Cedar, which is located down the road from me on Lake Conroe, Just north of Houston. I believe they have a website. I will double check. I also give a 1 year warranty on the canes and I have not had one returned for breakage.


----------



## jashton (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is their website    

http://www.lucascedar.com


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jashton_
> 
> Here is their website
> 
> http://www.lucascedar.com



they sell several different species of cedar. Which kind do you order?


----------



## jashton (Apr 6, 2008)

I will have to locate the invoice. I will advise soon.


----------



## jashton (Apr 6, 2008)

It appears to be the Port Orford Cedar on one order and a combo of trx and the Port orford on the other order.


----------



## jashton (Apr 7, 2008)

I went by lucas cedar  this mornign and got some samples. If you want one let me know and payfor shipping.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 7, 2008)

Great walking sticks, thanks for donating them to a good cause!


----------

